# Stuck on lighting choice



## Dragonxflare (Jul 2, 2014)

I am re-converting back to freshwater plant tank from Salt water reef, and figured I can no longer use the reef lights I had for my reef tank.

I have been researching around, and found a few brands that are very popular among the planted community. My tank dimensions are 23.6" x 19.7" x 16.5" and I am stuck between the following lights (Also, some of them are on sale)

Goal: high light plants

Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED+ Fixture: $76.49Click here

Marineland Aquatic Plant LED Lighting System w/Timer: $135.99 Click Here

Kessil A150WE 6500K: $224.99 Click here

Finnex Ray2 Aquarium LED Daylight: $85.99 Click Here

At first, I was leaning towards the Kessil, since I am familiar with them (used their reef one), but after seeing the price on the other LED units, I cant pass them up, if their superior.

What is everyones thoughts? Which would you use, on a 30 gallon tank?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Build your own.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Just go buy new bulbs to replace the actinics


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm running two of my 8 HO -T-5 bulbs from my Reef tank and it is working out good for me. Bulb selection is a GR 6,500K and an ATI Purple plus bulb. 

If you want to go to LED's do as Caven said build your own. Whit this approach you can customize the spectrum for your needs and taste. With commercial fixtures you stuck with what you bought and seldom have the ability to change anything. Besides that if got a quality fixtures it is usually several time the cost of better quality DIY fixture.


----------

